# Is ID release important to you ? Pgs ? Clinics ?



## 4season5 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi I don’t want to offend anyone but my DH and I are at different ends of the spectrum on this element of treatment ? How did you decide?
Will dna testing be enough in the future for the children ? Or for anyone with donor conceived children do they show much interest in their egg donor ? 
Can anyone recommend a clinic with affordable ID release donors ? With a short waiting list . 
Is pgs necessary ? 
Did you tell people when you had treatment or wait to tell the child first ? 
Are there many at 46 thinking of going for it ? 
Thank you for reading 😊


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi 
I'd love to hear how you got on,  I am too looking for a non - anonymous donor.  I think the US is the only country that give detailed reports on donor including pictures,  etc. 
that's the level of information that I'm really looking for, if you find it please share for an European clinic

thanks


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Anna20162016 - I am not an expert, but I would advise to check out IVF clinics in Ukraine and Russia to see if they offer non - anonymous donors. It seems to me that the US is not the only country that gives the full info about donors. https://prnt.sc/l5vp7v


----------



## RainbowMummy (Jun 16, 2017)

We went through Cryos in Denmark for non-anonymous sperm donor; I’m afraid I don’t know about their egg donors but could be worth having a look x


----------

